# pill camera anyone?



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Wondering if anyone ever had the pill camera? I need to do this (not for IBS issues specifically) actually I was a bit concerned that it would "get stuck" in an IBS "spasm". My Dr has assured me that it wont but I dont know. I am getting a special ct scan first as I have had several abdominal surgeries and this ct will rule out adhesions. If I have them I cant do the pill camera. Any imput, experience? Thanks in advance


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Nancy,I would like to know more about this special CT scan that rules out adhesions. Does it have a more specific name? From what I've read, in the U.S. the only way to detect adhesions is via exploratory surgery, which is why so many patients with adhesions cannot get a proper diagnosis for them.There is apparently one being used in Europe- called an fMRI (Functional cine MRI) that is used. I have not heard of anyone in the U.S. using it though.Have you had this CT scan done yet? If so, what did it show?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A spasm is not permanent so it wouldn't cause anything other than a momentary issue if any at all.If there is a stricture (which I think they can see in a CT) which can be caused by adhesions (but I don't think all adhesions cause strictures) they can't do the pill. That is a anatomical narrow spot that can't open back up. A spasm is just a muscle contraction and those always can let go.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Hi-I know it was a very specific/special ct scan. I believe it was a ct enterography? I just checked the claim from my insurances website, they describe it as CMPT tomograph abdominal w/contrast.The insurance codes are 72191 ct angiograph pelvis w and w/o dye and another code is 74175 abdominal ct angio w/w/oI wish I could be more specific. The abdominal surgerys I have had were a c-section and a left adrenectomy, so I assume they looked at those areas. The reason I had it was to insure as much as possible that the pill cam wouldnt get stuck.I had to drink barium sulfate there in the hospital as opposed to the barium redipak that is used for normal ct scans which you begin drinking at home.End result was I didnt have any adhesions , pill camera results (had it March 08) were negative.I had it at Boston Medical Center . If you call their gastro dept or perhaps imaging, they may be able to give you more accurate information. They have a website, www.bmc.org Hope this helps.


----------

